# First born for sale



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My first born is ready to leave the nest. 

O pumilio El Dorado, 0.0.1 
F1 from unrelated parents.

60 dollar special for my first baby. 
LOCALS ONLY! 

I'm in Raleigh NC. Will travel 30-45 (or so) minutes to meet you. 

Pics:

Frog for sale (why is there always poo in the pictures?!)









Young froglet, ready in a few months (He's speckly!)









Young froglet, ready in a few months









There's another froglet hiding in there but he didn't come out for his picture.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats on Pums. I wont be keeping any those little guys for a while, but they sure are purdy. Thanks for sharing the pics. So what size tank are they housed in??


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They are in a 20 gallon high vert; parents and 4 froglets. It's well planted but starting to get a little crowded.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gratuitous pictures of my froglet; still in the water and then testing out his land legs for the first time.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats again Kris! Glad to see your little guys are doing well!

Our little one outgrew her enclosure


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Congrats again Kris! Glad to see your little guys are doing well!
> 
> Our little one outgrew her enclosure


Hey! I have one of those, too. They are the best, but the upkeep costs are pretty steep.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

She's beautiful, Steven. Want to do a trade?


----------

